# Help please! What colour could she end up?



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi there everyone, i'm fairly new to this forum business and havent posted before but i need some advice and felt you guys were the 'experts' to seek guidance from 

I've been researching cockapoo pups for a few months and finally found a lovely lady whose 2 pet cocker spaniels were due to have pups. We've exchanged various emails over the last few months and built up a fab 'relationship' - i've learned lots about her dogs, their 'histories', health etc. Pups have finally arrived all healthy which is obviously good however i had set my heart on a lighter cockapoo in the apricot to red range and sods law there wasnt one!!! However.....out of 6 pups 4 were black / tri coloured, 1 was choc (like his poodle dad) and one was a white/cream pup with a few brownish splodges - basically she looked like her spaniel mum. Is it therefore likely that she will be more spaniel like? Am i going to get a surprise as time ticks on  I know it is a bit of a lottery and you cant predict but any advice or info on your experiences of colour changes & ranges in litters would be very gratefully received as i'm a little confused . I know the pup is from a lovely, caring home etc from a super mummy dog (which is obviously very important) but i am going to regret it? is colour that important? Have any of you peos changed your mind? and if so have any of you regretted it later on or perhaps been glad you changed your mind? 
HELP please.........


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I dont think it means she will be more spaniel like.You shouldnt be able to go and pick them till their around 5-6weeks old and by that time hopefully you will be able to see what their coat will be like i suggest going for one that looks more wavy/curly then straight.
The white/cream one could turn out to be roan? or could stay as is again i think by 6weeks the breeder will be able to tell.

I think chocolate is nice ,this colour on some pups as they get older could lighten 
and if you were hopeing for a red colour this would be the closest.

Im biased as im hopefully getting a chcolate pup this summer,also i thought the dirt wouldnt show up as much as it would on a lighter pupl lol.

Hope this helps,also im sure when you see them you'll know which ones for you.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi by about week 4 you should see the wave/ curl coming in so you'd be able to if it was the type of coat you are looking for. No good with links !!! but if you go on poodlecrossbreeds there is a section on there that follows pups from week one.Hope this helps.x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

raywendy18 said:


> Hi there everyone, i'm fairly new to this forum business and havent posted before but i need some advice and felt you guys were the 'experts' to seek guidance from
> 
> I've been researching cockapoo pups for a few months and finally found a lovely lady whose 2 pet cocker spaniels were due to have pups. We've exchanged various emails over the last few months and built up a fab 'relationship' - i've learned lots about her dogs, their 'histories', health etc. Pups have finally arrived all healthy which is obviously good however i had set my heart on a lighter cockapoo in the apricot to red range and sods law there wasnt one!!! However.....out of 6 pups 4 were black / tri coloured, 1 was choc (like his poodle dad) and one was a white/cream pup with a few brownish splodges - basically she looked like her spaniel mum. Is it therefore likely that she will be more spaniel like? Am i going to get a surprise as time ticks on  I know it is a bit of a lottery and you cant predict but any advice or info on your experiences of colour changes & ranges in litters would be very gratefully received as i'm a little confused . I know the pup is from a lovely, caring home etc from a super mummy dog (which is obviously very important) but i am going to regret it? is colour that important? Have any of you peos changed your mind? and if so have any of you regretted it later on or perhaps been glad you changed your mind?
> HELP please.........


It's very difficult without experience to imagine what a Cockapoo puppy will grow into. For this reason we have dedicated a whole page ...Who's Who before and after....on our website www.jukeedoodles.com showing the before (as a puppy) and after (as an adult) of individual dogs. Have a look on there and it might give you some clues as to what the end result will look like. 





































However more important by far will be your puppy's character, temperament and type of coat which you will be able to see in part by the time it is 6 weeks old. 


The three main coat types in an F1 Cockapoo are tight curly/frizzy (more poodle like), loose wavy/ringlets and straight shaggy.


Tight curly:











Loose Wavy/ringlets:










Straight shaggy:










I hope that gives you some idea anyway.

Julia


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, great photos Julia. I love your 'whos who section', i'd like to see more of that kind of thing on this forum as there are so many member. I think if the pup isnt spaniel like she could turn out like your Obi Won Kenobi - but if im honest would be a little shocked if she turned out like Buzz - although he is beautiful, i think i'd need a lifetime supply of detangler!!! Thanks for your help, lots of food for thought


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

raywendy18 said:


> I think if the pup isnt spaniel like she could turn out like your Obi Won Kenobi - but if im honest would be a little shocked if she turned out like Buzz - although he is beautiful, i think i'd need a lifetime supply of detangler!!! Thanks for your help, lots of food for thought


Hey JD, I didn't know one of your dogs was called Obiwan Kenobi! There was me thinking that my Obi had an original name


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

When i got my american cockapoo Miley i had my heart set on a cream puppy but miley is red and now i just love her colour,she gets so many compliments! Do you have any pics of the pups?Sables can change a lot from birth to adult(sable is normally a darkbrown/black with a lighter undercoat shining through) Tri colours are stunning too,im sure all the pups are cute,would love to see pics


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for your help everyone. After alot of sleepless nights i decided to continue my search for an apricot girl and as if by 'fate' we have found one very near to us. We've been to see her (and had a cuddle ) and the rest of the litter with mum and seen mum & dad's pedigree papers and eye test info so in 2 weeks time 'Pippa' is coming home!!!!!


----------

